# Trick for treats



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Something very tiny, and soft so as to be quickly chewed and swallowed without leaving crumbs, is best. A hot dog or similar sausage cut into very tiny pieces, liver cake (several recipes on here), tuna cake (same as liver cake, but a tin of tuna in oil), chicken, any cooked meat, cheese ... whichever he really likes! I would loose freeze an assortment, and take out an ounce or two just before the class. That way the treats should stay reasonably fresh even when it is hot.

Some puppy classes encourage the pups to settle down with a chew or a Kong, so it may be worth popping one of those into your bag, too.


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

what do you mean by loose freeze?.. the dog school is 2 hours from here...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry - I mean spread them out on a tray and put the tray in the freezer. Once they are frozen, you can tip them into a box or bag and put that in the freezer - that way the little treats won't all stick together in one lump. Then take out just enough for each class/home training session - they will defrost almost immediately, but still be edible (for dogs, at least!) for a day or so, even in hot weather.

Or you could buy commercial soft treats, and chop those up. They are full of preservatives, so will last well out of the fridge or freezer.


----------



## CoffeePoo (Dec 28, 2010)

what I do is, I freeze cheese cubes in a small tupperware.. then when I'm going to use it, I'll just shake the tupperware and they'll all break up into individual cubes..


----------

